# Importing for Personal Use



## bptter (Feb 27, 2008)

I have read a fair old whack about how Nissan will be sueing importers who sell on the new GTR but not a whole lot about individuals going about it themselves for personal use. Obviously warranties etc may not be valid, and some rubbish about garages not touching them, but how many people seriously think that a garage isnt going to do service or repairs on a car (no matter what make/model)!!!

I already own a Jap import car, and although everything is in Japanese, im sure the computer system will have language options etc. Probably makes sense to import from the USA where they already speak english as too the documentation (you would hope).

Does anyone have details of how you would go about importing a new GTR from Japan/USA and associated costs?

20k markup, no doubt blamed on taxes/dutie/theiving government hacks etc) make up this cost but if i can get it cheaper elsewhere and i want to buy for my own use, then i cant see Nissan pursuing all individual importers?

Thoughts appreciated......


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Firstly welcome to the GTROC.:wavey: 

Speak to Ben Linney, as he's already done it mate and judging the pictures on 5th Gear the other night, the computers been cracked too!

Andy.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

ANy cars brought by delarers will have no support and o warrenty. Personal imports however will receive only the asic of support from Nissan. The main problem lies in the service you get once it's here. No Nissan Main Dealer will probably touch it and the specialist tools - including hoist - wont be available in the UK for another year. On top of that you may well struggle with a model report as NMGB/Nissan Europe now own it.

If you do fiddle with the computer systems this will immediately invalidate any warrenty anyway.

Hope that helps


----------



## bptter (Feb 27, 2008)

Good point about specialist equipment, but garages i have used and people i know can be quite practical and im sure it will drive onto a flat garage lift thingy to get under the car. Anyway, you really wouldnt expect anything to go wrong with it in 12 months and by then the uk Nissan garages will no doubt have climed off their pedestal and have the necessary tools.

The Language option on a computer isnt a hack, im sure you can simply pick which language you want it in, and that wont cause any issues.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> On top of that you may well struggle with a model report as NMGB/Nissan Europe now own it.


Thats not entirely true. There is no monopoly over model reports, just because Nissan already have one made up (I assume this is correct but its the first time I have read this) does not stop anyone else getting one made up. A model report essentially consists of a noise and emmisions test, both of which the GTR will pass with ease in standard form I am told. I strongly suspect litchfields will have one made up very soon and you'll be able to rent it from them for a fraction of what it costs to put it through noise and emissions yourself. (£500 a time seems to be the going rate for a model report but I'd expect litchfields to be a lot more than this until someone else gets hold of one, simply as they'll be the only ones with it).

To get one over (premium spec) you'll be looking at roughly no more than 9 million yen to purchase a premium edition and get it shipped over here to a UK docks. Then there is tax and VAT to cover (30%) and then you need to get it SVA'd (speedo converted to mph, fog light added, restrictor in fuel tank (if it does not have one already) - about £200 worth of preperation(premium already has a CAT 1 alarm/immob which is needed for SVA)). rental of model report will be about £1000 and then the SVA from memory is less than £500 but call it £500 for arguements sake.

So at the current yen rate of 211 to the pound your looking at:
Purchase + shipping: £42k
tax/clearance at docks: £13k
SVA/model report: £2-3k (depending on model report costs and modification costs)
Registration/numberplates/MOT/tax: £500

Total: £58-59k


The you need to add a tracker otherwise you will not get insurance for it.

Its got a lot pricier than when it was announced simply becuase of exchange rates. The pound was worth about 250 yen when it was announced, now its just 211, this has added about 15-20% more expensive than when it was announced.

I still think thats going to be cheaper than UK pricing. I am personally expecting a £65k+ tag for the UK premium edition when its annouced at Geneva.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> ANy cars brought by delarers will have no support and o warrenty. Personal imports however will receive only the asic of support from Nissan. The main problem lies in the service you get once it's here. No Nissan Main Dealer will probably touch it and the specialist tools - including hoist - wont be available in the UK for another year. On top of that you may well struggle with a model report as NMGB/Nissan Europe now own it.
> 
> If you do fiddle with the computer systems this will immediately invalidate any warrenty anyway.
> 
> Hope that helps



John do you work for Nissan these days ?

As a friend and someone who's know me for years since first meeting at gforce back in the day, and a supporter of jae and the forum a little disapointed you can't say one nice thing about my personal car in public, despite posting on every other R35 post, as you clearly love them as we all do... you know you could have visted or even had a go if you wanted to. Or would that have invalidated your warranty ? are you buying one btw ? or keeping your grey import 33 ? i'm only breaking balls.. 

No matter how much anyone doesn't like it the aftermarket WILL take hold of this car in a big way, just like it did with the r32, 33, 34 more so now its available all over Europe and the US. If truth be told and its documented on this forum that the two cars in the country have already been fully serviced. It can also been seen on sean's 2009 gtr blog of a car on a two poster ramp.

That said i do urge people to wait and buy the UK model, the falling of the yen has now made it totally unbuyable even with the hyped mark ups now chilling out. But if people want the freedom of choice then a JDM should be available to them also. There are some 23 for sale in uss tonight.

With regards to model report, i havn't been bothered about it yet and might not reg mine for a while if at all, but someone else has an independent report 2 weeks away

If trends are like in Japan and maybe US i have no doubt that a good few people who have early deposits on the very very few UK cars will be selling them straight away for what 10k-20k olp ? just like what happened with the Audi R8, in fact i know uk car dealers with deposits on them. Also waiting lists even in Japan from dealers are still months away what will it be like here.

What has upset Nissan and ruined it for everyone are Japanese based exporters who take out large adverts in UK magazines claiming to sell the car for 52k which is utterly impossible (now). They also do a very good job of rapping many vat registered UK parts dealers who can no longer afford to trade on this forum.

Andy H- no the MFD is in English anyway not cracked (except sat nav) but buttons Japanese.

Just so people know both sides of the story...


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Andy H- no the MFD is in English anyway not cracked (except sat nav) but buttons Japanese.


OK Ben, thanks for clearing that up.

Andy.

PS......Can I have a go too?:chuckle:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Andy Hornsby said:


> OK Ben, thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Andy.
> 
> PS......Can I have a go too?:chuckle:



and me :nervous: 

Interesting post from Ben, suggest you wont see many more coming to the UK unless money is no issue as it suggests waitng for a UK car (lets hope these drop in price quick so we can afford them!)


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Guys - Newbie here, posting for the first time so hi :wavey: 

Benji - this question is to you: you say the MFD is in english. I know all guages come up in english, and the SatNav in japanese but all settings etc. e.g. how to pair your phone or use the A2DP for music streaming etc. are in Japanese. If I am incorrect in saying this and you have figured out a language option - PLEASE let me know.

I am in Singapore, and have a JDM R35 GTR base model on its way :smokin: - Titanium Grey. Should be with me in April so collecting information etc.

Thanks in advance!

Cheers
TC


----------

